# NOTICE:The 2nd China Horse Fair host in China



## nicole1010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dear all, 
It is my great pleasure to invite you to participate at The 2nd China International Equetrian and Horse Industry Exhibition takeing place 1-3Nov,2008 in Beijing,China. 
As u will no doubt be aware the professional horse industry in China is posied for significant growth.The combination of rising levels of affluence,greater interest and awareness of horse related leisure activities and of course the Beijing2008 Olympic Games,will continue to drive increasing levels of demand which in turn will generate major new investments in facilities,equipment and services. 

As such,we believe it is the ideal time for suppliers of high qulity international equestrian and professional hores industry products,to promote their goods and services to this rapidly emerging market.Furthmore,we believe exhibiting at the China International Equestrian &Horse Exhibition is the perfect place to start that promotion. 

It is the only horse industry show in China as well as in asia, 
We sincerely invite you to attend the show, it will be helpful to your business on developing China market. 

You could get more info on our official website: www.chinahorsefair.com.cn 

Contact Us: 

Tel:0086-021-5852-96903, plz contact with Ms.Janet Ji
Fax:0086-5852-6985 
Email:[email protected] 
Msn:[email protected]


----------



## nicole1010 (Sep 3, 2008)

*pics of The 1st China Horse Fair,Shanghai,China,2007*


----------

